

Ask HN: Where do you work besides an office? - AndrewWarner

I just read a post on HN about working in libraries, which made me wonder where else people like to work. I'm going to be traveling soon so I'm looking for options.
======
mannicken
I work from my home. It's the only place with a huge armchair that could fit
two people, and a 26 inch monitor that I can plug notebook into.

------
byoung2
At the moment, I'm sitting in my car (not driving) typing this. The most
exotic location I've done work is on a beach in Boracay, Philippines. Since
everything I do is web-based, all I need is a smartphone (HTC Touch Pro), an
internet tablet (Nokia n800), and a laptop.

~~~
CyberFonic
Yeah, I sometimes drive to a nice spot (for me it's near a beach), find a
shady spot, open the doors and sunroof and sit in the passenger seat with
laptop on the ... lap :-)

------
CyberFonic
In the park, just need to find a shady tree to minimize glare on the screen. 5
star hotel lobbies are good too. At home on the couch or at the dining room
table.

------
dpnewman
in san francisco

cafes: sugar lump, philz, mission creek cafe, coffee bar, martha's

co-working spaces: citizen space, sfcube

~~~
AndrewWarner
Co-working is a great idea. Does anyone here know of a good web site to find
local companies that have co-working space?

------
abalashov
Coffee shops.

